
Watch a 10-Year Time Lapse of Sun - quijoteuniv
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2020/watch-a-10-year-time-lapse-of-sun-from-nasa-s-sdo
======
tywkeene
is there anything significant that we can pull from this data? 10 years sounds
like a super small amount of time for a star. Does anything really "change" in
this interval? or are we going to have to wait another 100, 500, 10,000 years
to see anything happen?

~~~
quijoteuniv
I was thinking actually about Stanislav Lem’s Solaris :)

